# Best warm-up for 1 rep max bench and Deadlift?



## Mags (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey guys.

Can anyone advise on what they they think are good warm-up procedures for 1 rep max benching and deadlifting please?

I've heard a lot about running or cycling to warm-up, followed by stretching to save strength and fatiguing the muslce about to be worked. However, I thought this approach may neglect the joints and tendons, concerning the 'heavier-than-usual' loads they're about to lift.

Cheers.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

Just your usual warm-up with a longer specific warm-up. It's a good idea to do a single rep for a lot of sets with an increasing percentage of your 1RM.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah.  Cow made a good sticky about warming up and the example he gives just so happens to be for a 1RM lift.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2007)

Stretching, 

More than 1rep bench or deadlift


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

Mags said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can anyone advise on what they they think are good warm-up procedures for 1 rep max benching and deadlifting please?
> 
> ...




i see where you're coming from. What about a few minutes of light- medium intensity skipping ?? I was initially thinking a stationary bike with movable arms, but if your lift is too close to that and there was resistence on the bike .. it mightn't be so productive twd your recruitment if you fatigued beforehand... if I said that if you can get joints warmed  through a good Rom you're planning to lift on and realign  your posture with stretches off that before you lift.. Could you work with that?

Did you see the Arnold training clip ??.. some good rom sequencing motions ideas in that one.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 6, 2007)

Although i don't push 1rm's anymore, when i used to i would use the West side template with a little bit of a twist.

Bike for 3-5 minutes, start off easy and slow then increase the intensity so you working fairly hard for the last minute or so. This part is basically instinctual, i start off at level 1 and finish the last thirty seconds at level 10.

The specific warm up is whatever lift you are doing. For squat i'll do 135x10, then increase 20lbs or so hitting 5's till i get to ~200lbs, then i hit three's till i hit 275, then i'll hit singles until i'm at the weight that i'll be pushing for a 1rm. In total i wind up doing like 8 warm up sets before i start working.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll begin at 135 and work my way up to a one rep max so that my muscles, as well as my mind, are prepared for getting the most possible weight I can handle without injuring myself.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2007)

The best way to warm up for a deadlift is to fucking deadlift.  fuck


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> The best way to warm up for a deadlift is to fucking deadlift.  fuck



Precisely.

I can't even imagine doing what some people are recommending.  Doing a warm-up jog on the bike and then throwing on my max weight on the bench?  I mine as well just break my arm off.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2007)

Jump rope for 20 min.

jerk off for 5 min.

smoke a cigarette 

then you should be ready to hit some max weights.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

Headbutt the weight too.

Iwut.com


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2007)

With regards to a specific warmup, I usually do a couple of 5 rep sets with very light weight.  After that I do triples adding about 10% of my 1RM each attempt.  Once those start to require some effort (Not an all out fatiguing one or anything), then I will drop to singles and keep working up in 5-10% increments, or maybe even less.

So let's assume a 405 1RM attempt.  Here is an example:

95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
345x1
375x1
405x1

Or something along those lines.


----------

